

Ask HN: Itunes API help - needleme

Hello,<p>we're working with iTunes API using this gem<p>https://github.com/dewski/itunes<p>And here's the code we're using:<p>search = "#{self.album.artist_name} #{self.track_name}"
        puts "Searching for '#{search}'"<p>       itunes = ITunes::Client.new
        
        response = itunes.music(search,:entity =&#62; 'song', :limit =&#62; 1)<p>sometimes it happens that we can't find a player even if the song it's present in iTunes, for example<p>Nosaj Thing - Eclipse / Blue (feat. Kazu Makino)<p>doing a search in iTunes from my iPhone for " Nosaj Thing Eclipse/Blue " (no space between the / ) it gives me the right player, using the API it doesn't work.
======
gus_massa
I think that a better place to post this question is stackoverflow. They have
an "itunes" and "itunes-sdk" tag. I don't know which is better for this.

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/itunes>

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/itunes-sdk>

~~~
needleme
Yea, sorry you're right, thanks

